# Agnus castus..any good?



## Fizzy_pop (Jul 26, 2016)

I've spent quite a bit of time googling agnus castus and wondered if anybody had any stories about how they've got on with it? Also, the Holland and Barrett and Boots products only say 4mg, which seems really low..does anybody use these tablets?
My cycles range from 45-100 days so I'm hoping agnus castus might help. Advice appreciated!


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, I have tried it for 5 cycles, it did increase progesterone levels a bit but no BFP, one doctor I saw said don't take it but maybe because it's not something they do? What else have you tried?


----------



## Fizzy_pop (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Crescent. I've had clomid for two cycles (50mg then 100mg) but didn't respond at all, so they've now suggested ovarian drilling and lap and dye. However, there's a 3/4month wait for the procedure so I want to try and encourage a natural cycle in between! How much do you take? Have you tried anything else?


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, I have the liquid and take 40 drops a day, it's by A Vogel. I had higher day 21 progesterone levels on that than clomid or Menopur. The doctor has suggested tamoxifen now but I'm a bit worried about that as its a breast cancer drug. Did you have any response with clomid? Have you tried metformin too, that can be good for pcos. Another option is inositol but I don't think that has helped me at all. Let me know what you decide X


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

I took AC for a few cycles a couple of years ago.  I think I took 1000mg a day so those in holland and barrett would be useless at that dose!  I took it because my cycles hadn't returned to normal following a mc several months previously.  I started taking them and after about 40 days I finally had a bleed, I then continued taking them and had cycles in the normal range for three months.  Then my cycle vanished again so I stopped them.  I don't know whether they did encourage my cycle or if it was coincidence.  As you have long cycles it could be worth a try.


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Be warned of the green poo!


----------



## Fizzy_pop (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for all of your replies. The A Vogel droplets sound good Crescent. Do you just purchase them online? I mentioned metformin at my last appointment. Problem is they said it's normally used in conjunction with losing weight, but I definitely don't want to lose any weight. The nurse is going to check with the consultant if it's something I can be prescribed. I think tamoxifen would be worth trying if your doctor has advised it.

Did you use droplets too stelmat?

Green poo....  Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, yes I got the droplets online from bodykind, quick and cheap. I don't think metformin has to be taken with loosing weight, I have taken it for years and am not overweight. 
I'm going to look into letrozole too, has anyone tried that? X


----------

